# Crossroads Cubing Spring 2017



## ducttapecuber (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello all!

Carson Claud and I are excited to announce Crossroads Cubing Spring 2017!

CubinsUSA site: https://www.cubingusa.com/crossroadscubingspring2017/
WCA site (and registration): https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CrossroadsCubingSpring2017

It the same church that Crossroads 2017 in January was held in.

Competitor limit: 100

And we have t-shirts! You can order them here: https://www.customink.com/g/ttc0-00ay-ytfv
PLEASE ONLY ORDER THE BLACK SHIRTS
Shirts will be distributed during registration

See you all there!


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll be coming to this one. See everyone there


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 13, 2017)

Registration is open!
Your registration is complete when you pay.
Don't forget to buy a tshirt!


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 14, 2017)

thinking about going


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2017)

i'll try to go, but NC comps are always tough to go to for me


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 15, 2017)

yooo $30 is alot


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 15, 2017)

probably can't go never mind


----------



## Charles Jerome (Apr 19, 2017)

Possibly going, it's hard because it is 5 1/2 hours away from me and the fee is expensive for me.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi guys-

Ordering shirts closes this week. We must order 50 otherwise no one will receive a shirt. 

So register and order a shirt!

See you all May 13th!


----------



## Charles Jerome (Apr 27, 2017)

nvm can't go sorry


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 28, 2017)

so this is the day before my brother's birthday so i'm probably not going :/
i really want to go one of these nc comps one day


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 28, 2017)

I think I can go.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 28, 2017)

We ARE placing the shirt order no matter what. Order closes tomorrow!
https://www.customink.com/g/ttc0-00ay-ytfv


----------



## ducttapecuber (May 10, 2017)

See you all this Saturday!
Registration is STILL OPEN!


----------



## Torch (May 11, 2017)

Goals:
3x3: Podium
2x2: Podium, PB average
4x4: Sub-40 single, sub-45 average (almost certainly not happening)
BLD: Podium
OH: Podium (are you seeing a theme yet?)
Pyra: Win
Clock: Get my clock back from Carson
MBLD: Don't fall asleep
Secret goal: ???


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 11, 2017)

Goals:
3x3: sub-12 single, sub 14.50 average
4x4: sub-45 single, sub-50 average
BLD: Like maybe a 1:40?
2x2: Beat my 3 year old PB's 
Pyra: Beat my 3 year old PB's
OH: beat my 3 year old PB's
Clock: make all 9 clocks on both sides point towards the 12 o'clock position
Multi: lol idk
Secret goal: I don't know if I can podium in anything, but I am confident in my ability to walk away with a certificate .


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 11, 2017)

3x3: Win?
4x4: Win?
2x2: Don't fail the person who picked me in fantasy
Pyraminx: Solve it
Clock: Podium. Don't have it fall over on an easy scramble. 
OH: PB average


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 11, 2017)

Goals:
3x3: sub-12 beat ray
2x2: sub3.5 the great podium
4x4: sub45 beat ray again
Bld: sub 3:30 beat carson
Oh: sub20 beat katie
Pyra: sub5 the great podium again
Clock: sub7 beat carson again
Mbld: succeed

This will be my 14th weekend competing in a row. WR?


----------



## Torch (May 14, 2017)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: Podium
> 2x2: Podium, PB average
> 4x4: Sub-40 single, sub-45 average (almost certainly not happening)
> ...



3x3: Podiumed, and PBed average by .27
2x2: Um
4x4: 44.98 average, no sub-40 single
BLD: Won
OH: Yeah but it was bad
Pyra: Yeah but it was bad
Clock: Yeah and it wasn't bad
MBLD: Got up at 6:00 AM yesterday and still going
Secret goal: Not what I hoped but about what I expected (plus I may potentially have killed my nerves permanently)

EDIT: Plus I don't have to reset the "comps in a row without a minor breakdown" counter to zero again, so that's an accomplishment I guess


----------

